# Brother needs tip on pointer issue



## mbarney13 (Jun 10, 2013)

He has a small musterlander who is about a year or so old and has been pointing pigeons well that he has been planting in a bird launcher. All seemed to be going well until he got some pheasants and two problematic things happened. One: his wife saw one of the pheasants get free from the cage and so for some reason she sent the dog out to "get it". Well, it did. Two: When he tried to use the pheasants form the launcher they flew so poorly (and he is such a poor shot) that they basically just launched like a ball through the air and then landed on the ground and the dog was able to catch them.

Result: The dog has apparently taken a major step backwards in her pointing and is "creeping really badly" and otherwise just not really holding point and wants to get in and get the birds. 

We plan to go out tomorrow and to use chukars with the launcher and he really wants to work on her point and to correct her creeping.

Any tips on things we ought to do tomorrow?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Go to the Utah bird dogs forum. Some of the best people in Utah and surrounding states are over there. Short answer is going to be seeing lots of birds fly off and a e-collar.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Lots of birds! I'd make sure you always work with a breeze. Come into the birds at around 10 yards from a 90deg angle to the wind. As soon as the dog smells the bird, hit the launcher. Don't wait to see if the dog points, just launch the bird. This usually works well in getting a dog back into the pointing mood.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Wild birds. And don't shoot anything he doesn't point.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Wild birds. And don't shoot anything he doesn't point.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

First thing comes to mind is; wild birds, and don't shoot anything he doesn't point.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I think he needs lots of wild birds....oh, also, I wouldn't shoot anything he doesn't point.


----------

